# Old School Amphibia



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

This was the late night bid I didn't check out too carefully.

So it arrived today and it isn't in that bad of shape.

Bit battered, but solid, runs strong, seems to keep time. Nice rotating bezel!

The hands are de-lumed and it appears they clear coated the dial with something that made the words smear a bit. Could be a fake, but why would anyone do that? It'd be like faking a Timex?









Certainly something is missing around the dial, but I don't have a reference so I don't know what.



















Any clues on what this watch is missing? Serial numbers so pre-1990, correct?

OH! and the crystal seems to be sitting at an angle!?!? Any clues on removing and reinstalling the crystals on these?

I'm not touching it til I need to. Better an odd watch than NO watch!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Doesn't look like a fake - there are fake Vostoks but these would be new and shiny and have smaller crowns


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Great rolex style rotating bezel by the way


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

I like that particular style of Amphibia very much. I have two:



















Along with this style case as well:










-k


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

kinaed said:


> I like that particular style of Amphibia very much. I have two:
> 
> Along with this style case as well:


Nice watches again Kinaed & nice pics - the dial on the diver really stands out there


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

So I think I'm seeing that there IS a ring missing in my watch.

This could be fun trying to fix!

ALSO, can you tell me exactly how to remove the stem? Simply loosen that screw, or is it more complicated?

--Charlie


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

here's my only amphibia divers watch, i so dislike pics on the dials, yours is so much nicer CW










john.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> here's my only amphibia divers watch, i so dislike pics on the dials, yours is so much nicer CW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, have you checked out the new Black Sea and Reef models? Very nice and no dial pictures!

So that 'diver' dial has been around for a time. I think the new black model at RLT with the diver looks nice. The patterned dial of your's is very interesting too.

Mine clearly needs some work. I'll have to carefully break it down, sonic the case and hands, relume the hands and figure out some type of spacer ring. Guess a shopping trip to uncle Otto is in order. -then of course in the meantime I guess I could sell off some Timex and buy that Amph' from RLT!

--Charlie


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi charlie

the patterned dial shouldn't really be like that, it's cracked with age (as many do)

i had another with the crown at 2 o'clock but swapped it, the dial was in much better condition on that one









managed to find a pic


















john


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I like that "Rolex" bezel style too. Here's mine:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ooof george

that really is nice
















john


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Just spotted another similar Vostok on the bay, it too looks to be missing a ring!

Did Vostok have a period of not making very good watches?

This would be news to me, but these look like some of the Mechanical Timex "parts clearance models" from the late 80s which were made up of all the leftover bits from their mechanical era.

Anyway, here's the pic from the auction, used without permission, so slap my hand if need be.










Jeez! Just spotted another!










What's the story guys?

--C.W.


----------

